# Iron Pot - Yeppoon



## MitchC (Apr 23, 2014)

G'day

looking at going monday morning for a paddle to/around ironpot. If anyone is interested let me know?

Also if anyone knows of any particular techniques/spots for at ironpot?

mitch


----------



## phantom85 (Jul 5, 2014)

gday mate,
i am only new to kayaking and would like to get together with others for regular get together's. hope to hear from you soon


----------



## MitchC (Apr 23, 2014)

You still around?

I'll be hitting fishing creek in the future?

You got a kayak?


----------

